# Got my Sheep



## warthog (Jul 3, 2010)

I picked up two young Blackybelly sheep a couple of hours ago.

They are just settling in and I will get some pictures later.

They are approximately 4 - 4.5 months old two females and I have named them Coco and Coffee.


----------



## houndit (Jul 3, 2010)

Congratulations!  I love Blackbelly sheep!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jul 4, 2010)

wow! great news! looking forward to hearing how it goes


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## warthog (Jul 4, 2010)

Pictures will come soon, I am keeping then in their pen for a couple of days until they get used to us.

They are used to running with a herd of about 30, and not much people contact, so just being the two of them, I am spending most of my time getting them used to me.

So in a day or two I will start getting the pictures.

Just want to get them settled first.


----------

